# Metal detecting



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Reading














the thread on old bottles made me think of one of my main hobbies beside fishing. I've been detecting for years and have found a lot of neat old stuff. Not just coins but did like this.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

im a rookie at metal detecting, bought one last year and when I had time I went out detecting. I find mostly coins but nothing like you have in your pictures. this year im going to try to spend more time using mine.......p.s im the one who started the bottle thread but this year im going to take my detector to work, but a lot of the contractors wont allow it on the jobsite. I can just imagine what I might find


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

yes i have enjoyed metal detecting off and on throughout my life. im 45 now and havent gone detecting in years....but it is very fun......never know what kind of history you might unearth with every hole you dig.....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

You guys bring Treasure of Oak Island to mind... Most useless Tv show That for some reason I have to watch. The money those two brothers put into finding some treasure.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Dovans said:


> You guys bring Treasure of Oak Island to mind... Most useless Tv show That for some reason I have to watch. The money those two brothers put into finding some treasure.


Yeah, but you have to admit that the original Oak Island story is pretty intriguing!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Dirt fishing is a great hobby! I've gotten back into it the last couple of years, and am looking forward to thaw already. Very cool finds!


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Last winter I was able to hunt most of the winter. This winter,not.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

dirt fishing, never thought of it that way, when I bought my at pro you gave me some tips on how to use it and I went from finding mostly pop tops to finding coins. found quite a few, mostly wheats but had fun doing it. thanks for the tips


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Yeah, but you have to admit that the original Oak Island story is pretty intriguing!


Intriguing enough to have some pretty smart guys spending millions of dollars trying to find whatever might be down there. At least it's more to go on than the show Finding Bigfoot.  It's pretty obvious that someone went through great lengths to build the wood sections and tunnels for whatever reason.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

cement569 said:


> dirt fishing, never thought of it that way, when I bought my at pro you gave me some tips on how to use it and I went from finding mostly pop tops to finding coins. found quite a few, mostly wheats but had fun doing it. thanks for the tips


Glad to hear you are enjoying it! Much like fishing, you never know when you're going to hit that next honey hole. 
And even the most experienced with higher dollar machines still dig junk in between treasures. Mostly because a pull tab or other unwanted targets can ring up similar to a gold ring or other cool stuff.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

And for some great metal detecting entertainment that's not phony bologna, watch The Hoover Boys videos on YouTube. New show every Wed. I look forward to these and have watched all of them. A guy named Kurt with a funny group of guys from Maryland that started shooting videos of their hunts. He put a Hoover vacuum cleaner sticker on his detector and the name stuck. ******* Bob cracks me up. They have found some incredible stuff. This is one of their better days.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

For those who missed my metal detecting post from a year ago, here is an interesting story.
My old house in Massillon (recently moved) had a double city lot in the back. The house was built near the turn of the century with many older ones around me. I started metal detecting back there and unearthed a ton of old jewelry and other items. How or why it was back there remains a total mystery. Everything in these pictures was found inside of a 30 foot or so area at about 6 inches deep. Total count was 64 intact rings and lots of broken ones. Other items include about a dozen old brass lipstick tubes, earrings, necklaces, pendants, perfume bottles, etc. Some holes I dug were full of stuff piled on top of each other. There were lots of duplicate items including 6 rings that are identical. Who has 6 of the same ring, and why were they dumped in my yard? My friends and family all had their own theories, but we will never know for sure.
I took this stuff to a jewelry guy and none of the stones are diamonds, but almost all of the bands are sterling silver. It took me a long time to cover the area until the ground went quiet. Also included is a picture of the yard after all my walking and digging. It looked terrible, but at the time I was more interested in my treasure hunt than what the lawn looked like. Crazy!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> For those who missed my metal detecting post from a year ago, here is an interesting story.
> My old house in Massillon (recently moved) had a double city lot in the back. The house was built near the turn of the century with many older ones around me. I started metal detecting back there and unearthed a ton of old jewelry and other items. How or why it was back there remains a total mystery. Everything in these pictures was found inside of a 30 foot or so area at about 6 inches deep. Total count was 64 intact rings and lots of broken ones. Other items include about a dozen old brass lipstick tubes, earrings, necklaces, pendants, perfume bottles, etc. Some holes I dug were full of stuff piled on top of each other. There were lots of duplicate items including 6 rings that are identical. Who has 6 of the same ring, and why were they dumped in my yard? My friends and family all had their own theories, but we will never know for sure.
> I took this stuff to a jewelry guy and none of the stones are diamonds, but almost all of the bands are sterling silver. It took me a long time to cover the area until the ground went quiet. Also included is a picture of the yard after all my walking and digging. It looked terrible, but at the time I was more interested in my treasure hunt than what the lawn looked like. Crazy!!!
> 
> ...


I said it before...chicken ranch


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes, it is a lot of fun, however one must be careful it is illeagle to detect in a lot of places.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Love the REO and Willys Knight emblems you found Robert. Old coins are always cool to find, but it's things like those that make detecting as much fun as it is.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

How many remember the show in the '60s called Bat Masterson. It was sponsered bySealtest Ice cream. I found a Bat masterson coin once. Remember, make sure where you dectect is leagle.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

It's going to be a long winter so I thought I'd post some of my more unique non coin finds. The first is an early 1900s silver thimble. The second is a pre ww2 boy scout good luck token. I've found 3 of these.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Still waiting for my first silver thimble. That one is awesome!!!


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Buck Jones Club ring from the 1930s and a bank token from 1910


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

All Eyes said:


> Still waiting for my first silver thimble. That one is awesome!!!


I've found a couple but this one is kind of unique in that it has a makers mark so I was able to date it from the late 1800s to 1910


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is aDr. Bells cough medicine token from the early 1900s and a crotal bell which was used on horse reigns This one is the size of a golf ball which is the largest I've found but I have found several all the way down to the size of a marble. All the ones I've found still have the clanger inside and still ring after I cleaned the mud out from the inside.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

cant wait for the ground to thaw, all these pictures have got me ready to go


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome finds Robert! That crotal bell has a bit of fancy on it. Love that green color also


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have a cousin that has a high end detector, and it's amazing what he finds.He received permission from a large farm in France to go searching for old military stuff, he will have a guide with him because there is still unspent munitions. Some will be donated to the museums,but he's pretty stoked just to go. My Uncle, whom I am named after, was killed when the plane he was in was hit by flak delivering the airborne pathfinders just hours before D-Day.He died at his radio station. All paratroopers got out. But the air crew died in the crash.The plane went down near the property my cousin will be on.He thinks that he may be able to get permission from the city .I gave him the records and reports from The Army's and France and Germany. They kept very good records.I was surprised to actually get the full report including pictures of the site and of my Uncle and the pilot.They were interned in France, however they mistook my Uncle for the pilot.Later that was corrected, as it was difficult to identify the remains during the the invasion. There was a picture of a German Officer pointing at the dead crewmen.The pilot was disintered and buried in Kentucky, my Uncle is in the French military cemetery. I was very surprised at the amount of documents. It includes Eisenhower's final speech to the men.It is copied from his own handwriting, he also shook hands with every trooper and air crew. I'm told that there is still plenty of stuff to find. He is going after fields that have been tilled, since it is a working farm. My cousin has been retired for about 5 years, I guess he is bored to death! Though he is always doing something.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Our property was the site of a British Military encampment in 1774.
Here are some things I've found over the years along with a few arrowheads as well. The strangest are 2 Chinese coins dating to the early and mid 1700's


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

jeffmo said:


> View attachment 227394
> Our property was the site of a British Military encampment in 1774.
> Here are some things I've found over the years along with a few arrowheads as well. The strangest are 2 Chinese coins dating to the early and mid 1700's


Rail worker's coin?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Rail worker's coin?


Would be my guess also.

Here is a picture of finds from one of my last hunts before the ground froze. All newer coins except for 2 silver Rosie dimes and a few wheat pennies. These were found at 2 locations from that days digging. (A friends yard, and a curb tear out down the road). Nothing exciting, but wanted to show anyone with interest in the hobby how many coins can be laying under the ground in some places. Aside from the possibility of finding something valuable or cool, you can dig enough just in change to pay for a machine before very long. There aren't many hobby's that you can say that about. Great exercise and a fun family activity also.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Rail worker's coin?


I wondered for a while but lucked into a web site that provided information to the markings. Explained the date, dynasty, etc. on them.
I'm heading up to the Ohio Historical Society in a week or two to do some research on the property.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

montagc said:


> Took the kids detecting over the weekend at a drawn down lake near a popular campsite. Found lots of aluminum cans melted into lumps, misc shell casings and a brass ring of some sort. Nothing spectacular but the wife and kids enjoyed it.


I, know this is a outdoor hunting and fishing site, but if there is enough intrest, maybe the powers at be will l let it become it's own thread. What else do we have to do after hunting season untill spring.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

one3 said:


> I, know this is a outdoor hunting and fishing site, but if there is enough intrest, maybe the powers at be will l let it become it's own thread. What else do we have to do after hunting season untill spring.


Lots of mushroom hunters here also. They might as well take a detector along and double their chances of finding something.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have done that.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

First time out this year. Best day I've had in quite some time.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Great find, congrats.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow!!! Awesome digs my man. Barber quarters don't pop up very often, much less half's. I bet your eyes bugged out.  That's a great day in anyone's book. Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Robert a great day dirt fishing in anybody's book. I like finding coins but finding old silver is a plus.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Robert that is absolutely outstanding! what type of site, generally speaking? An old abandoned home?

geez youve got to hit that place a time or 5 again......


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

hardwaterfan said:


> Robert that is absolutely outstanding! what type of site, generally speaking? An old abandoned home?
> 
> geez youve got to hit that place a time or 5 again......


The past few years I have mostly hunted private residences. I look for an old house and just go up, introduce myself and ask permission. I was surprised that about 80% give me the go ahead.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

robertj298 said:


> The past few years I have mostly hunted private residences. I look for an old house and just go up, introduce myself and ask permission. I was surprised that about 80% give me the go ahead.


 very well done......its amazing how much is still out there....me and my Dad have been out there since the mid 80s.....


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

awesome finds Robert, took mine out today found nickels, 1 dime 8 pennies ..... all new. oh well got out of the house and got the stink blew off off me.....lol


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

at the risk of hijacking a good thread, what would a guy need to get started? Ive always been interested but dont have a clue on where to start with equipment.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

promisekeeper.... not much equipmemt needed, just pick up a detector and make sure you read the instructions and take your time and don't try to go real fast as you will pass up things. check e bay they have good deals on detectors, I have a garret but they are kinda pricey, might try a whites as they make good ones and like I said move slow and take your time and you will be hooked. aint nothing like dirt fishing...... good luck my friend


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

PromiseKeeper said:


> at the risk of hijacking a good thread, what would a guy need to get started? Ive always been interested but dont have a clue on where to start with equipment.


Keep it simple, but get a good all around machine good enough to find a variety of items. Not a "specialty" device.

Get a Teknetics Eurotek Pro detector ($200), a Garrett Pro Pointer pinpointer ($100), and a Lesche hand digger ($35). That's it.

For the money you can't beat these items, and if metal detecting ends up not being your thing, you can sell each and hardly lose any money.

I started 2 or 3 years ago, and currently it has replaced fishing as my favorite hobby. It truly is "dirt fishing", with a dose of history mixed in. 

I found a beautiful 1844 large cent Sunday at an old home site. It was only down about 6".


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

X 2 what Dave E said. I'm not familiar with the Teknetics line, but there are several machines that will get your feet wet without breaking the bank. And like he said, you can always re sell them without taking a huge loss.
And congrats on the large cent Dave. Here is a Matron Head large cent I found that is in rough shape. Also a British Half Cent. Wish I could pull a date off of them. Dug examples are usually not in the best condition. Glad to hear that yours is nice. Happy Hunting everyone!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

All Eyes, is that you John??? If so I met you down at that street tear out where you found that 1865 two cent piece!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Dave_E said:


> All Eyes, is that you John??? If so I met you down at that street tear out where you found that 1865 two cent piece!


You mean this 2 cent piece?  Haha! Yep, it's me. We will have to go dig some time this spring.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

ok, now where do I go to see a selection of them?


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's a cool ring my son and I dug a while back. I really don't know what the metal is or how old it is. It is pretty heavy and







marked sterling on the inside but it doesn't look silver to me. I hate to clean it because of the nice detail.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

bajuski said:


> Here's a cool ring my son and I dug a while back. I really don't know what the metal is or how old it is. It is pretty heavy and
> View attachment 228395
> marked sterling on the inside but it doesn't look silver to me. I hate to clean it because of the nice detail.


That is one very cool ring! Great find!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

PromiseKeeper said:


> ok, now where do I go to see a selection of them?


Other than online sales, you would have to do a search for a dealer in your area.


----------



## BrownTrout222 (Feb 8, 2017)

awesome finds!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Dad (bajuski)......LOL....i was going to say, hey, i found a ring just like that once....that ring was bright white when we dug it......its .925 silver, its just discolored/tarnished with time.....been out of the ground since the late 80's....

for beginners ive heard a lot of good things about the garret ace 250 and 350 but i havent really been following metal detecting related forums for a few years.....

the most important thing to do, is whenever you leave an area, no one should have ever been able to tell you were there. do not tear up a site. now sometimes animals will come for some reason and flip your plugs up, but do your best to leave a site just as you found it. and collect any trash you find (dig) and take it home and throw it away. if anyone bugs you you can show them the trash youre cleaning up and also you wont have to bother with it if you hit that site again.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

As a general rule copper coins come out of the ground in pretty crappy condition, especially







large cents, but there are exceptions such as these.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

dont you just wish you could have caught them when they were dropped....shiny and brown......copper/dirt/moisture.....not a friendly combination.....


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

they can be cleaned, a guy told me they make a tumbler for coins that make them look new. not sure if it affects their value but its not the value to me its that I found something that is that old and will not sell it, I will just pass it on to my sons and let them enjoy them


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

cement569 said:


> they can be cleaned, a guy told me they make a tumbler for coins that make them look new. not sure if it affects their value but its not the value to me its that I found something that is that old and will not sell it, I will just pass it on to my sons and let them enjoy them


It will affect their value. Never try to clean a copper coin in a tumbler unless it isn't worth anything to begin with. The same with trying to remove the green. You remove the green and you are removing a layer of the coin. I always let the mud dry and use a wooden tooth pick just to get the dirt off.


----------

